# How I can become an app developer?



## abhigeek (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok Everybody, Help me out!!
I'm Novice programmer know C,C++ (currently learning Java).

I want to make app and games for Android and iOS.
There are ideas flowing into my head.
But I don't know where to start. I need Heads up.

In every programming language(C#, Objective C, Java). They start with If/else, array, string,OOP. But these basic concepts I already know.(Sometimes I want to bash my head)

How I can use this to make real world application, UI etc

- - - Updated - - -

Bump!!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 9, 2015)

if you want to learn how to develop android app why not learn from Google directly. And regarding Ios I do not have much idea.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

contact me on steam   I can  give some pointers
SID  : Stormfrost


----------



## promo87 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, if you want to be an Android Developer then you are going to learn basic concepts of java and if you want to make your way over iOS app then you need to have  learn about objective of C language ! Now rest the choice I'll it to you !


----------



## $hadow (Jan 13, 2015)

And OP disappeared


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 13, 2015)

For android you need Android Studio/Eclipse. First goto Android Developers , Get SDK, browse samples, Watch videos, Learn yourself.
For ios, you need XCODE which isnt free. You need to pay but the cost is discounted if you are a student.


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2015)

I start. I get overawed. I give up. I start again... and the cycle continues... :'(


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2015)

^You should start small then, have realistic goals instead of an ocean of ideas pouring down ..


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2015)

I think I need a mentor  care to sign up  ?


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> For android you need Android Studio/Eclipse. First goto Android Developers , Get SDK, browse samples, Watch videos, Learn yourself.
> For ios, you need XCODE which isnt free. You need to pay but the cost is discounted if you are a student.



Xcode is free I guess. Its available on Apple website.

- - - Updated - - -



promo87 said:


> Well, if you want to be an Android Developer then you are going to learn basic concepts of java and if you want to make your way over iOS app then you need to have  learn about objective of C language ! Now rest the choice I'll it to you !



Ya, right now I'm about to complete java. And will learn c# for unity thanks to [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2015)

Unity is great for making games


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 14, 2015)

@Anorion yes @Nerevarine told me that you were giving him tips on unity.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh God I don't remember giving him tips, he is doing 2d, me 3d its very different
He is doing pretty well on his own


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 14, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Oh God I don't remember giving him tips, he is doing 2d, me 3d its very different
> He is doing pretty well on his own



Can you recommend me any good book or youtube channel or any tutorial website for both C# and unity


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2015)

Start here : 
Unity - Learn - Modules
this is the best really, following these gives good idea about all the features in Unity, and gives a good grounding to start off with your own projects
everything is clearly and simply explained, with absolute knowledge of the engine

the other one I found useful is this channel
*www.youtube.com/user/Brackeys

   [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] also might have links to some great tutorials


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 14, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] Thanks


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 14, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Xcode is free I guess. Its available on Apple website.


Oops sorry, I mixed up with Developer account.


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Oops sorry, I mixed up with Developer account.


What difference with developer account?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2015)

you need to pay much moolah to publish apps on the app store
the software to interface with that app store is available only for Apple hardware, which is much more moolah


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 14, 2015)

Exactly.. you can download and use XCODE for free,even create apps with it. But it you wanna test your apps in (your)iPhone or publish in app store, you need dev account. Its yearly fee.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2015)

You can test your apps in your iphone via Unity though and its free

Nope I was wrong, you cant.. ios really sucks in that regard



> Before you can run Unity iOS games on the actual device, you will need to have your Apple Developer account approved and set up. This includes establishing your team, adding your devices, and finalizing your provisioning profiles.


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> You can test your apps in your iphone via Unity though and its free
> 
> Nope I was wrong, you cant.. ios really sucks in that regard


Damn you Apple


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2015)

try to master the latest platform. Then go on from there.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello Anshulashok.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 16, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Start here :
> Unity - Learn - Modules
> this is the best really, following these gives good idea about all the features in Unity, and gives a good grounding to start off with your own projects
> everything is clearly and simply explained, with absolute knowledge of the engine
> ...


this was nice


----------



## belledupont (Aug 5, 2016)

Just start it! First find a teacher and just Learn~


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2016)

belledupont said:


> just start it! First find a teacher and just learn~


*
DON'T BUMP OLD THREADS!! *


----------

